# Spiders in the fridge?



## AbraCadaver (Jun 21, 2010)

I've got phographer friend, which I asked for some advice, because I can never get a decent shot of my T's.. He told me to pop them in the fridge for 10 minutes, and they'd stay still.. 

It makes sense in the staying still department, but is this safe for the T? Obviously I wouldn't fridge them every other day, just when I wanted pics, but I'm uncertain when it comes to this.. I do like some good pics, but not so much the thought of hurting my T's..

I've also heard warming a plate in the microwave keeps them still, cause they like to lia on the hot plate.. Inputs on this would be great.

Abra


----------



## Nikkeh (Jun 21, 2010)

Putting them in the fridge slows down there motabolism. Normally done before a T is frozen when it becomes ill beyond help. 
I really wouldn't do it, may not hurt the T but would you like someone locking you in the fridge for 10 minutes so you would sit still?


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have heard of this too and I have seen people do it. I saw a vendor at a reptile show holding an adult female crawshayi because she was chilled. Probably from the ride from where the are located because it was winter. Im not sure if its dangerous for them, but I personally wouldnt do it.


----------



## B8709 (Jun 21, 2010)

Playing with a Ts temp/health for personal gain. I'd say that's really low. Just my opinion.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 21, 2010)

I know, that was what I was thinking too.. Although, I know a T don't think "buhu I'm locked in a fridge", I still couldn't bring myself to do it.. I think the hot plate seems more nice, since it's something they "enjoy".


----------



## Terry D (Jun 21, 2010)

Abra, A thread I'd replied similarly to on re-housing issues awhile back was met with more criticism than praise. From a scientific standpoint it seems ok to me. From a husbandry standpoint- How would we like it to be rudely awakened, then popped in the fridge before getting our photo taken? Who knows? I handle, which according to many is totally wrong, but this seems like it'd be a little more stressful than that- especially to many tropicals which would never encounter those cool temps even for a minute in their native habitat.

It's your call 

Terry


----------



## Nikkeh (Jun 21, 2010)

+1 with B8709


----------



## Nikkeh (Jun 21, 2010)

Even on a warm plate i wouldn't do it, messing with any sort of temp for personal gain is wrong.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 21, 2010)

Nikkeh said:


> Even on a warm plate i wouldn't do it, messing with any sort of temp for personal gain is wrong.


So I guess you're also against amping up heat to help an injured spider molt faster? I mean, they CAN do it without the help, it's just our sensitive souls that wants to help them,


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 21, 2010)

I just want to add that I probably couldn't do it anyways, but I wanted input on it from you guys, and see if anyone here actually practised it.


----------



## sharpfang (Jun 21, 2010)

*Yeah...I am gonna go Grab a Beer....Any1 want One ?*

Oh Crap!!!  

I would Not do it Fam


----------



## Nikkeh (Jun 21, 2010)

You obvoiously didn't read the comment properly. Look again.


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 21, 2010)

It's fine to do - it won't hurt the spider.  In fact, some species (B. smithi in particular) can be given a fake 'cool-down' after breeding to help convince them to drop sacs by leaving them in the fridge (on its highest [warmest] setting) overnight.

If you are responsible about keeping it in there for only a short time, there's *no* harm in it.

Everyone saying, 'How would you like it if it was *you* being stuck in the fridge?' is completely off.  There's no comparison at all.

--Joe


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 21, 2010)

Nikkeh said:


> You obvoiously didn't read the comment properly. Look again.


Allow me:



Nikkeh said:


> Even on a warm plate i wouldn't do it, messing with any sort of temp for personal gain is wrong.


So what you're saying is keeping a spider in warmer temperatures so it will grow faster for breeding purposes is wrong?


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jun 21, 2010)

I'll throw really defensive species in the fridge for a little bit whenever I have to take them out (for any reason).

They warm back up and are back to their old selves in no time.


----------



## Nikkeh (Jun 21, 2010)

Sorry i thought it was the other guy sending that comment, no i don't think THAT is wrong. But putting a spider in the fridge so you can have some cool photographs is. He asked for opinions. And that's mine.


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 21, 2010)

Nikkeh said:


> I said for *personal gain,* helping an injured spider is to benifit the spider itself, i get where joe's coming from with the fact it doesn't hurt the spider. But you asked for opinions and that's mine.


Wouldn't breeding purposes be considered personal gain?

Warren - Aggressive tarantulas, huh?


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 21, 2010)

Nikkeh said:


> Sorry i thought it was the other guy sending that comment, no i don't think THAT is wrong. But putting a spider in the fridge so you can have some cool photographs is. He asked for opinions. And that's mine.


You mentioned the plate thingy too, that means heat. Messing with the spiders temps.. If you amp up the heat, you mess with the spiders temps. All or nothing, champ.


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 21, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Wouldn't breeding purposes be considered personal gain?
> 
> Warren - Aggressive tarantulas, huh?


+1 There isnt a single aggressive t in this universe . They are defensive , and are showing you who is boss and who owns they're enclosure by biting , or running fast , or kicking hairs . Not aggressive , defensive .


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 21, 2010)

The term 'plate' you are using - are you referring to a heat mat?


----------



## Nikkeh (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes i said tampering the the temp for any personal gain i don't like the idea of. I'm not far into the hobby enough to know the ins and outs of breeding, so i didn't know changing temps can help with it. 

I'll put my opinion over a different way, messing with temps for something as trivial as cool phorographs i don't agree with, something like helping an injured T or to help the breeding process then fine. It's a personal opinion *shrugs*


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 21, 2010)

Let me add something else to this discussion.

Abra, I like to think some of the shots I get of my spiders are pretty good.  I've never had much of a problem where they wouldn't hold still long enough for a picture.

What species in particular are giving you difficulty?  Maybe I (or others) could give you some advice on how to get pics without resorting to the fridge.

And Nikkeh, I get where you're coming from.  Just remember, if the keeper is responsible about it, it won't be damaging to the spider at all.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 21, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> The term 'plate' you are using - are you referring to a heat mat?


No, like a dinnerplate warmed in the microwave.. Not burning hot, just tempered..


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 21, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> No, like a dinnerplate warmed in the microwave.. Not burning hot, just tempered..


What exactly is the point of that? :?


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 21, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Let me add something else to this discussion.
> 
> Abra, I like to think some of the shots I get of my spiders are pretty good.  I've never had much of a problem where they wouldn't hold still long enough for a picture.
> 
> ...


It's the avics.. They run up the walls XD


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 21, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> What exactly is the point of that? :?


Well, according to some, the spider "likes" to hang out on the warm surface, making them stay still, as they're drawn towards the heat..


----------



## Nikkeh (Jun 21, 2010)

Do you not have a smaller clear container you can put them in while getting pictures? I've got some pretty good pictures even through the plastic.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 21, 2010)

Nikkeh said:


> Do you not have a smaller clear container you can put them in while getting pictures? I've got some pretty good pictures even through the plastic.


yeah, but Avics are quite the climbers


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 21, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> It's the avics.. They run up the walls XD


I get pics of my avics just fine  I just let my female versicolor (she is hard to take photos with) crawl out of her enclosure in my room (open space and the door is shut) to get some good pics .


----------



## Nikkeh (Jun 21, 2010)

If there on the sides of their tank in an open space where you can see them clearly tape a sheet of white paper on the outside of the tank where they are. There colors come out brilliantly against the white. And just hold your camera in the tank while taking the pictures?


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 21, 2010)

I see Jason is viewing this thread...

Jason, what tricks do you use when photographing your avics?


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nikkeh said:


> If there on the sides of their tank in an open space where you can see them clearly tape a sheet of white paper on the outside of the tank where they are. There colors come out brilliantly against the white. And just hold your camera in the tank while taking the pictures?


Dont get some attitude lol jk . Yeah , if I have to take a pic of her in her enclosure , I put a white sheet , paper , or towel around the cage , and she looks stunning .


----------



## Nikkeh (Jun 21, 2010)

Lol it works wonders for my A.Moderatum, she thinks shes aboreal XD


----------



## Crysta (Jun 21, 2010)

aside from people arguing about the fact that it might harm the spider, or not, this and that -  

I think cooling down your tarantula, or any other animal for that matter, for photography represents your sucky skills unable to take a picture of the tarantula in their environment, be it there container, on the floor, ect.

This means you suck.

At capturing the real, proper moment.
I don't think you'd be proud of yourself when a picture turned out sharp because you 'cooled' the creature.

Just an opinion from a person who photographs wild moving things, although my pictures are not the best, usually 1 in 200 or so come out amazing. All you need is the patience of working with the animal and camera.
http://crysta-perak.daportfolio.com/


----------



## Terry D (Jun 21, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Everyone saying, 'How would you like it if it was *you* being stuck in the fridge?' is completely off.  There's no comparison at all.
> 
> --Joe


Joe, That's why I began my first comment "From a scientific standpoint it sounds ok to me"

I'd thought about beginning the second point with "From an anthropomorphicizational standpoint....", which would have been better worded in contextual meaning there than the word husbandry- but that sounded a bit much. 

However, the spider has no means of weighing into this matter even if it could cause undue stress. I'll conclude that I'm not 100% certain about any activity we undertake with our pets other than usual maintenance. 

Terry


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 21, 2010)

CentipedeFreak said:


> aside from people arguing about the fact that it might harm the spider, or not, this and that -
> 
> I think cooling down your tarantula, or any other animal for that matter, for photography represents your sucky skills unable to take a picture of the tarantula in their environment, be it there container, on the floor, ect.
> 
> ...


Your right . Why mess with the poor thing for pretty much no reason ? I think for breeding its ok , but for pictures ,<edit>, and let the t out of its enclosure with out freaking out and grabbing a catch cup . When done , put it in a small plastic container , and escort it back into its enclosure .


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 21, 2010)

I think saying that she sucks is a little uncalled for, no offense Crysta and smallara.


----------



## joes2828 (Jun 21, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> It's fine to do - it won't hurt the spider.  In fact, some species (B. smithi in particular) can be given a fake 'cool-down' after breeding to help convince them to drop sacs by leaving them in the fridge (on its highest [warmest] setting) overnight.
> 
> If you are responsible about keeping it in there for only a short time, there's *no* harm in it.
> 
> ...


I agree with Joe. Does anyone have any records of putting a T in a fridge for a short amount of time and having it die not long afterward? Also, about changing their environment, I don't think any T in  their native habitat has tried climbing up a wall of clear plastic with a lid on the top so it cannot escape...


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 21, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Smallara...give the posting a break for a bit, willya?


Why ? I have only posted like 3 times . You : maybe 7 . I can post all I want . Now I am not saying she SUCKS . Im saying whoever does it to get pics does . She didn't say she did it , so she is cool . People who freeze their pets aren't the best at taking pics apparently .


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 21, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> People who freeze their pets aren't the best at taking pics apparently .


Who said anything about freezing?

And yes, I have posted in this thread more than you.  I'm also not just repeating what everyone else has already said...


----------



## Moltar (Jun 21, 2010)

Cooling them a bit in the fridge is not going to hurt them. It won't cause psychological distress, they won't catch a cold and there are no concerns of PTSD or Stockholm syndrome. 

I've used this method for a few critters; a P. regalis sling (before I was as confident as I am now), a red trap, a couple of high strung ceratogyrus and an OBT. None of them suffered any ill effect whatsoever. The down side is that the smaller the T is, the shorter it lasts. It also seems that they may feel some distress while being all cold and sluggish so when they come back they are ready to freak the heck out. If you haven't completed the transfer/photography/handling by that time you may have more trouble on your hands than if you hadn't cooled them in the first place.

BTW, I rehoused a 3" H. mac on Saturday without the benefit of any cryo-assistance and it went fine. She didn't try to run or bite or anything.


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 21, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> , you sucks pretty epically . Grow something , and let the t out of its enclosure with out freaking out and grabbing a catch cup.





smallara98 said:


> Now I am not saying she SUCKS . Im saying whoever does it to get pics does . She didn't say she did it , so she is cool.


Do you see how your contradicting yourself?:?


----------



## DemonAsh (Jun 21, 2010)

Boy, there's a lot of animosity on the AB today. Let me just remind everybody that opinions are like _<edit>_s - Everyone's got one, and they all stink.. That being said here's my stinky opinion. I have a ton of trouble shooting my Ts.. (perhaps I suck) and while it may have no negative impact on the T, I personally would never resort to such measures.


----------



## Roski (Jun 21, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Everyone saying, 'How would you like it if it was *you* being stuck in the fridge?' is completely off.  There's no comparison at all.


For everyone who did, please remember that tarantulas are poikilothermic and do not share our prejudice toward cooling temperatures. 

Personally, I would be concerned about the stress induced by handling a T for pictures long before I became concerned about cooling it down for a few minutes in the fridge.


----------



## PhobeToPhile (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow, this sure has become a heated thread. Here's my two cents on the issue. I think that for species that do live where it becomes cooler, the practice might not harm them too much-to some extent, they are adapted to it. However, something like a _T. blondi_ or _A. aviculura_? I think that maybe doing it once in a while *may* be okay, but keep in mind these spiders are NOT adapted for these temps, and doing this on a regular basis would, in my opinion, stress the T. Of course, also keep in mind I don't have any experience yet..


----------



## bee67 (Jun 21, 2010)

About the heated plate thing- I don't know if that will work or not, since I've never tried. But I would suggest using an oven or toaster oven at a warm, but not overly hot temperature instead of the microwave- microwaves (especially old ones) have a tendency to unevenly heat things... wouldn't want to have a "hot spot" go unnoticed and then set your T down on it to get burned. 

Just a suggestion


----------



## Crysta (Jun 21, 2010)

I apologize abracadaver, I should have never said 'suck' I guess I was trying to point out a point too hard? 

I just don't enjoy posed shots of animals, I am more of a wildlife photographer, so not much of a fashion photographer, I like the moment. 

Although I must say, I will contradict myself with the following - I absolutely adore people who create their 'own reality' inside photography, thus creating a shot of 'in the moment'

I am sorry if I insulted you, Abracadaver, by typing the aforementioned. I deserve to be looked down on for that, since it was way out of line.

Crysta


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 21, 2010)

CentipedeFreak said:


> I apologize abracadaver, I should have never said 'suck' I guess I was trying to point out a point too hard?
> 
> I just don't enjoy posed shots of animals, I am more of a wildlife photographer, so not much of a fashion photographer, I like the moment.
> 
> ...


Exactly . I was only agreeing with her . . . And I am 12 . It does not matter that much . If I used different words and said it nicer , yes that would have been better . I only am "rude and obnoxious" to people when they do dumb things , even though I do more dumb things in life than them . And not to mention , 12 years olds are "punks" . Sorry if I called any one "stupid" . but no one here is , cause they did not even try it to take pictures . I was only saying that people who do it for the pleasure is . Now , this is your choice to accept my apologie or not fellow AB members , but i'm sorry .


----------



## Nerri1029 (Jun 22, 2010)

*Mod note*

Keep this on topic.

aim your posts on the topic and not any mental or physical trait of the posters in this thread.


----------



## Nerri1029 (Jun 22, 2010)

Roski said:


> For everyone who did, please remember that tarantulas are poikilothermic and do not share our prejudice toward cooling temperatures.
> 
> *Personally, I would be concerned about the stress induced by handling a T for pictures long before I became concerned about cooling it down for a few minutes in the fridge*.


This I can't agree with more.

I've used temps to slow down T's before ( though not with a refrigerator ) and not purposefully either mind you.

Getting T's delivered this far north in Oct - mid Nov. gives me the perfect opportunity. If I open the box quickly and have the enclosure handy I get the benefits of a chilled T. ( both definitions of chilled work here  )

For me I wouldn't use this method, it's too unpredictable. They warm far too quickly. 
If I truly need to subdue a T for inspection of parasites, packing an especially defensive specimen etc, I use CO2


----------



## Tapahtyn (Jun 22, 2010)

I think im gonna let all my Ts loose in the house and take pictures of them in my natural environment JK......  no seriously I had asked this question somewhere else and I've decided for myself that if I was really good pics I will put them in an acrylic enclosure, I would just feel too bad if something I did made them pass.  I might if I had the means of putting them in the fridge in their enclosure, but all of their homes are too big to do that.  Good luck


----------



## ametan (Jun 22, 2010)

I wouldn't recommend it simply because the temporary slow-down may cause you to be less vigilant with the T. And once it warms up (who knows how quickly), you might not being paying enough attention or have it in a safe enough place. 

I've seen a lot of mention from Arachnowizzes on here of taking their Ts to large open spaces of grass for photos.


----------



## Purpleorange8 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey, if someone locked me in a fridge for 10 minutes that would be great. Living here in Arizona is HOT. A fridge would be nice


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 22, 2010)

Purpleorange8 said:


> Hey, if someone locked me in a fridge for 10 minutes that would be great. Living here in Arizona is HOT. A fridge would be nice


Lol . Do you have a fridge , cause you can stuff yourself in there for 10 mins


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 22, 2010)

CentipedeFreak said:


> I apologize abracadaver, I should have never said 'suck' I guess I was trying to point out a point too hard?
> 
> I just don't enjoy posed shots of animals, I am more of a wildlife photographer, so not much of a fashion photographer, I like the moment.
> 
> ...


No worries, sweety! To be honest, your answer was one of the few I could actually understand, and I got your point. 

I get that this is a controversal topic, but going all mental won't help anyone. I also went out of line, and I apologise to everyone I may have been too harsh with. 

Smallara; I'm sorry I went out of line, but as a bit of friendly advice, I'd reconsider the way you reply to threads, if I were you. It fuzzes alot of people, and it's gonna make your stay here difficult. I apologise for my comment, but calm down a wee bit, wont you?


----------



## endoflove (Jun 22, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> I've got phographer friend, which I asked for some advice, because I can never get a decent shot of my T's.. He told me to pop them in the fridge for 10 minutes, and they'd stay still..
> 
> It makes sense in the staying still department, but is this safe for the T? Obviously I wouldn't fridge them every other day, just when I wanted pics, but I'm uncertain when it comes to this.. I do like some good pics, but not so much the thought of hurting my T's..
> 
> ...


i dident read the rest of the thread but if u do it for a little bit its ok, personaly i dont but to each his own. Naturaly T's cant run verry far but they can move short distances fast i figure that light strokes with a paint brush works best since MY T's will slowly just ease away from it. and i can usualy get them to where i want them


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 22, 2010)

ametan said:


> I've seen a lot of mention from Arachnowizzes on here of taking their Ts to large open spaces of grass for photos.


I know this is a bit off-topic, but I thought it was worth responding to.

I don't understand why someone would put their spider out in open grass that may or may not have traces of pesticides on it in order to take pictures.

Seems a bit careless to me.


----------



## Skullptor (Jun 22, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> I know this is a bit off-topic, but I thought it was worth responding to.
> 
> I don't understand why someone would put their spider out in open grass that may or may not have traces of pesticides on it in order to take pictures.
> 
> Seems a bit careless to me.


You don't think someone would know if they used pesticides in their own yard? This sounds way to paranoid to me. 

Ok, if you live in an apartment or some place that you're not in control over... I can see this advice...but across the board is silly.


----------

